
Can Facebook be replaced? Let’s invest $100,000 in seven teams and find out - imartin2k
http://calacanis.com/2018/04/20/openbookchallenge/
======
Eridrus
This seems pretty silly. Facebook will probably die at some point, but you
need an opportunity, some need that they are not meeting. If you look at the
things that were serious threats to Facebook: Instagram, WhaptsApp, Snapchat,
they weren't just Facebook clones, they did something fundamentally different
that was still social, where that different something was not a good part of
the core Facebook experience.

If the thesis is that Facebook's privacy issues are an opportunity, I think
all the previous attempts to replace Facebook over privacy concerns should
make it clear that it is not.

I think this competition's focus on teams with "ability to execute" is falling
right into this trap of thinking if you just make something a little bit
better it will siphon users away, but what you need it something that is
social, but still fundamentally different, something you can't really achieve
on Facebook at all.

And even if you are building the next Instagram, I think the recent travails
with Snapchat should be illuminating, if Facebook can't buy you, they will try
to copy you, and that will make your life very hard because then you no longer
have a differentiator.

Facebook is not asleep at the wheel the way MySpace was.

